# Easy Peach Cobbler



## Bocephus

Easy Peach Cobbler

1 cup self rising flour
1 cup sugar
1 cup milk
1 stick butter
1 large can of sliced peaches

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

Cut up stick of butter into 13"x 9" casserole dish and place in oven to melt while mixing other ingredients.

Mix flour, sugar, and milk together.

Take casserole dish out of oven and pour in peaches and juice. Stir peaches, juice, and butter together. Then pour the milk,sugar flour mixture over the peaches.

Bake uncovered 45 mins. until batter turns a golden brown

Serve warm with a big scoop of Blue Bell homemade vanilla


----------



## whistech

Bocephus, that sounds delicious! Thank you for posting the recipe.


----------



## Bocephus

Forgot to add, for the Peaches get a 29 oz. can of sliced "yellow cling peaches in heavy syrup".


----------



## poco jim

We must be family cause that is our recipe exactly!:rotfl:


----------



## RAYSOR

Thanks, I am going to cook up!


----------



## fishfeeder

Almost my recipe, except I drain the peaches and use the juice instead of water......best dang cobbler ever. Also works well with canned blackberries.....


----------



## geezuphosdn

yea i'll be making that this weekend.


----------



## tinman

I buildt your peach cobbler today Bo, and it was right tasty! The wife liked it so much that she is taking the rest of it to work with her tomorrow. Couldn't ask for an easier recipie.
Thanks a lot!

Tinman


----------



## waterwolf

It's a Keeper! thanks


----------



## tspitzer

thanks it was GOOD!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Used this recipe last week for apple cobbler. Legit!


----------



## tspitzer

Bo -I have made this 2 times now--it works really well but it is not that great cold I have to heat it up to eat the leftovers---do you have the same problem?


----------



## 98aggie77566

Tried it Sunday....was great!

Next trial will be with apples....thanks Bo!

Word of caution - this makes an epoxy like concoction....might consider using a disposable pan.


----------



## tspitzer

98 X 2 --it set up in when I put it the fridge--just have to eat it all !!--it was easy and good too--I am going to use more peaches and a deeper dish next trip.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I found it works better with the peaches drained, and heat them in the microwave before putting them into the batter. The bottom crust will cook of crisper and the crisp is where the goodness is.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

used to make a yellow cake mix/ canned peaches cobbler in a dutch oven for the scouting kids, didn't have much else in it but butter and cinnamon. they ate every crumb.


----------



## YakSerious

add a couple drops of vanilla I there also, and a couple dashes of salt !!


----------



## steve holchak

fishfeeder said:


> Almost my recipe, except I drain the peaches and use the juice instead of water......best dang cobbler ever. Also works well with canned blackberries.....


 you mean milk?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I have a cherry cobbler in the oven now. Hope it's good!


----------



## fishingtwo

Would it work with fresh frozen peaches? Got some in the freezer, they were not that sweet before I froze them.


----------



## Bocephus

fishingtwo said:


> Would it work with fresh frozen peaches? Got some in the freezer, they were not that sweet before I froze them.


Yes it will work fine, just add another 1/4 cup of sugar. The juice in the canned peaches has quite a bit of sugar, and the extra 1/4 cup should compensate for the unsweetened frozen peaches.

Of course if you're wanting to cut a few calories you can just use the 1 cup the recipe calls for....I bet it will still be sweet enough.


----------



## fishingtwo

Thanks Bo, kinda what i figured. Will give it a try soon.


----------



## steve holchak

Made it again with cinnamon added--delicious I cook it a little longer for better crust.


----------



## Maximuslion

What cinnamon is it that you are adding, Cinnamon stick, extract, sugar?


----------



## journeyman12

Made this last night for my girlfriend. The WHOLE pan was gone before dinner.. So easy!!!


----------



## ROBALO 2160

Made it this evening, added some cinnamon and turned out great. Two scoops of cobbler and two scoops of Blue Bell.... Man oh Man... Thanks for the recipe


----------

